# So I made a flappy bird clone... FLOPPYBALLS



## KiiWii (Feb 5, 2014)

I wanted to troll my mates at work, so I whipped this up real quick this morning (warning: rated M nsfw)


Download:
https://anonfiles.com/file/0f76b834a86d600b6cd2a73c6afa90ba

Feedback welcomed. Enjoy!

Screenshot:


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2014)

I...
I am...
I dont even know... 
why


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 5, 2014)

Hehe, my work mates appreciated it. I just thought I would share my clone.


----------



## KazoWAR (Feb 5, 2014)

nice


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2014)

^request for soundtrack.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 5, 2014)

2014 goty.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, I got a few more ideas for beta 2


----------



## placebooooo (Feb 5, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> ^request for soundtrack.



I laughed so hard when I heard this lol!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 6, 2014)

>Filled with LE MAYMAYS
Nope.gif


----------

